
Disturbed sleep patterns may be key to ADHD, study finds - uxhacker
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2017/sep/02/disturbed-sleep-patterns-may-be-key-to-adhd
======
Nomentatus
They buried the lede:

“Once we can do that, we may be able to treat some ADHD by non-pharmacological
methods, such as changing light...”

It's not sleep, per se, that matters: it's (real) darkness, consistently
obtained. Sleeping extra hours every day harms health, it doesn't help it.
We've known about intrinsically photosensitive retinal ganglion cells
(ipRGCs), for many years now. But somehow people keep thinking "more sleep"
when the evidence says "more darkness."

